# Vision auf Antonidas sucht weitere Raidmitglieder



## Movuss (22. Mai 2014)

Die Gilde Vision sucht für Ihren Aktuellen Content (SoO (6/14 HC) weitere neue Raidmember

Gesucht wird:

- Tank (keine Druiden)
- Heiler (keine Druiden)
- Range DD's (Hexer, Ele Schamane, Magier)

Wir bieten:

- Erfolgreiche HC 10er Raids
- Kleiner Memberpool
- Kompetente Raid-/ Gildenleitung
- Retro-Raids, Flex-Raids und Twink-Raids (bei uns ist immer was los)
- Gildenpflicht
- 3 Raidtage (Donnerstag, Sonntag und Dienstag jeweils von 19:30-22:30 Uhr)
- DKP Verwaltung, Raidplanung über unsere Homepage
- Eine Gilde, die es sich zum Ziel gesetzt hat den Endgame Content zu meistern
- Angenehme Raidatmosphäre
- Drama im Raid wird nicht geduldet, somit Drama freier Raid.

Was solltet Ihr mitbringen ?

- Legandary Umhang, sowie Hc Ready Gear mind. 560
- Eine hohe Anwesenheit von 90%+ mitbringen, da wir einen sehr kleinen Raidpool beibehalten wollen.
- Kritikfaehig sein und eine etwas dickere Haut haben bzw. mit Kritik umgehen und Verbesserungsvorschläge umsetzen können.
- Als Spieler in seiner Klasse immer das beste rausholen wollen
(EJ, Rawr, raidbots usw. sind in euren Augen nichts zu essen)
- Flasks, Tränke, Bufffood etc. benutzen sollte selbstverstaendlich sein.
- Dauerhafte Motivation die Raidherausforderungen und Erfolge zu meistern
- Eine gewisse Reife mitbringen, wir haben keine Altersgrenze jedoch müsst ihr zur Gilde passen.
- eine stabile Internetverbindung und ein funktionierendes Teamspeak und Headset besitzen und dieses auch benutzen.
- Selbstständige Vorbereitung auf neue Encounter
- Fähig zu sein Raidanweisungen zu befolgen, ohne lange diskussionen zu führen.
- Loot sollte bei deiner Motivation Bosse zu legen relativ weit hinten stehen, es sollte dir um Erfolge gehen, denn loot kommt nebenbei.

Wir haben euer Interesse geweckt ?

Dann meldet euch unter vision-antonidas.de oder ingame.


----------

